# It's like dog tv!



## rubysrats (Jul 28, 2014)

Mika is enjoying the new rats as much as anyone. Olive is interested too, too bad they can't really play.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Haha they are looking into each other's souls!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

lol my dog watches rat tv too, his bed is right beside the girls cage


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That's so cute! Dogs get really interested in them... I wonder if they're just curious or they think they're a nice snack lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

seeing as my rats climb all over nick id say in his case they are interesting, but if i ever thought he would harm them i wouldn't allow them on him


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure! My friends husband gets really freaked out when his dog goes near the rats. The dog is a very loud, obnoxious and easily riled up Pekingese. But whenever he gets near the cage he does nothing more than sniff  I think he's just excited at something new! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

nick is a well trained pit bull terrier because they have such bad reps they have to be well trained to be allowed in a lot of places here


----------



## rubysrats (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't tell what mika is thinking. She sniffs them when they are out on my lap but gets banished downstairs when they run around. I think she wants to play but that could be dangerous... She barks at them when they wrestle (she does that to people too, she doesn't like rough housing AT ALL).


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

My dogs love my rats. The girls like my female dog better, when shes allowed into my room she will sniff them and then lay down as expecting the rats to pet her belly. My boy dog however is very hyper and will play tag with the rats if there up to it. it not they bit his nose when he tries to play. Doesnt discourage him tho. 3 times he had a bleeding nose and still likes the rats


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

My female chihuahua is OBSESSED with the rats. She is so sneaky and will do almost anything to weasel her way into my room so she can stare at the rat cage. But if I let her interact with the rats all she does is sniff them and watch them. She licks them too, I think that she sees them as her own little puppies 

On the other hand my male chihuahua is terrified of the rats and runs to the other side of the room whenever I have them out of the cage. I have no idea why he's so scared of them but it is funny!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It would be cool If people with other pets would make a short Youtube vid of the Interactions.


----------

